# Help with creating a clickable slide show?



## anaz (Jun 4, 2011)

So I created a website for a school project, http://wildaid.webs.com/ , and I wanted to create a click able slide show on the front page that would lead to the other pages on my website. I don't understand how to use j query and all that java script stuff. please help!


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

are you thinking of something along these lines: http://www.chouselive.co.za/demo/pictures/viewer/viewer3.php?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

anaz said:


> So I created a website for a school project, http://wildaid.webs.com/ , and I wanted to create a click able slide show on the front page. I don't understand how to use j query and all that java script stuff. please help!


I didn't visit your site, and I don't know how to 100% help you via codes. But for the slideshow stuffs, I use some free software and a one paid one. If you are interested, have a look in here

1. List
2. Advanced Effect Maker Free Edition
3. Magix Slide show maker
4. The software I use
5. JS slide show
6.  web album maker
*
*

*
*


----------



## MagicToolbox (Aug 12, 2009)

1. Create the images you want in your slideshow. For best results, make them all the same size.

2. Download Magic Slideshow (your school project qualifies for a non-commercial license).

3. Insert each of your images into your page like this:


```
<div class="MagicSlideshow">
<a href="any-page-1.htm"><img src="your-image-1.jpg"/></a>
<a href="any-page-2.htm"><img src="your-image-2.jpg"/></a>
<a href="any-page-3.htm"><img src="your-image-3.jpg"/></a>
<a href="any-page-4.htm"><img src="your-image-4.jpg"/></a>
</div>
```
4. Do you see in the example above that there are 4 images? Each image links to a page. Here are the full instructions.

5. Get your license here.


----------

